# Motobecane



## Chris631 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just wanted to show her off before she's shipped out.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 23, 2018)

Had you tried selling her on here? I didn't see her.


----------



## Chris631 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nope. Never thought about it. Put it on fb and had a lot of interest right away


----------



## StoneWoods (May 14, 2018)

Looks like mine I just sold


----------



## StoneWoods (May 14, 2018)

Similar anyway


----------

